# Forellen im Schwimmteich



## Koiteich2013 (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe 3 Goldforellen, 3 Regenbogenforellen,1 Stör und 1 Koi im Schwimmteich. Der ST is 1,8m tief und hat ca 70m3. Die Regenbogenforellen sind jetzt seit einem Jahr im Teich und haben sich hauptsächlich vom natürlichen 
Futter ernährt. Die Regenbogenforellen haben teilweise einen hellblauen Schimmer auf der Schleimhaut. Sieht aus wie eine Verletzung der Schleimhaut.
Die Goldforellen haben teilweise Abschürfungen oder rote Flecken auf der Haut. Kann man am Ende meines Videos sehen.
Habt Ihr praktische Erfahrung mit Forellen im Gartenteich?

gruß

Heiko





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMZOuMNd_S8_


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

zunächst mal: richtig toller Teich!

Was deine Fische angeht, habe ich den Verdacht einer bakteriellen Infektion. Zumindest die roten Stellen deuten darauf hin. Grundsätzlich find ich den Besatz mit Forellen fragwürdig, da sicher die Strömung fehlt und auch die Temperatur im Wasser zu hoch sein dürfte. Aufgefallen ist mir zudem, dass ich keine Belüftung am Teich entdeckt habe.

Zunächst sollten die Wasserwerte überprüft werden. Machst du Wasserwechsel? Wenn ja, wie oft und wie viel? Sollte sich der Zustand des Fisches/der Fische nicht verbessern sollte ein Fachmann an den Teich. Der Winter naht und etwaige Erkrankungen sollten vorher überstanden sein.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe eine Luftheber und einen Filtergraben. Den Sauerstoffgehalt habe ich nicht gemessen. Ich denke das ich 100% Sättigung habe.
Ausserdem habe ich 2 UVC Lampen (55Watt und 80 Watt).
An Bakteriellen Infektionen kenne ich nur die Furunkulose. Eine Goldforelle hatte ich bereits entnommen. Die roten Flecken kann man abwischen. 
Sie gehen nicht bis ins Fleisch. Ausserdem wirken alle Fische sehr agil.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## sebastian79nrw (28. Aug. 2016)

Forellen haben in einem solchen Teich nichts verloren, es wäre, als wenn man Dich in den Tropen aussetzen würde. Meine das nicht böse, aber sie passen da wirklich nicht rein und es ist eine klare Fehlhaltung, was dann auch zu den Krankheiten führen kann.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,

hast Du schon mal Forellen in einer Forellenzucht gesehen. Die werden dort Teilweise im Verhält 10 Liter Wasser zu einem Liter Fisch gehalten.
Teilweise wird der Sauerstoff pur als Gas eingeleitet und in den Sommermonaten wird teilweise Antibiotoka ins Futter gemischt.
Meine Regenbogenforellen sind mittlerweile ein Jahr in meinem Schwimmteich.


----------



## sebastian79nrw (28. Aug. 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich halte dies für keine gute "Rechtfertigung". Die Haltungsbedingungen in der Intensivmast sind natürlich alles andere als gut, aber eins haben die meisten Zuchtanlagen dennoch gemeinsam, dass sie von recht kaltem Wasser durchflossen werden. Die Forelle ist nunmal ein Kaltwasserfisch und ihre Haltung im Badeteich suboptimal. Es kann daher nicht wundern, wenn es zu Krankheiten kommt. Schau Dir mal an, was mit Forellen in den Angelteichen passiert; deren Gesundheitszustand ist gruselig.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

sebastian79nrw schrieb:


> Die Forelle ist nunmal ein Kaltwasserfisch und ihre Haltung im Badeteich suboptimal.


Jaein. 6 Regenbogenforellen auf 100.000 m³ sehe ich erst mal nicht so als Problem an. Bei der Teichtiefe ist auch eine Wassertemperatur von max 25°C möglich, wenn man nicht zu stark durch rührt. 

Ich weise mal darauf hin das wir nicht von Bachforellen sprechen.

Schätze aber auch das sich die Fische eine Krankheit geholt haben.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (9. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt alle Forellen geschlachtet. Forellen scheinen sich gut zu halten solange die Temperaturen im Wasser unter 22 Grad sind. Die Forellen die ich letztes Jahr im September eingesetzt habe, haben sich bis Juli gut gehalten. In den letzten warmen Wochen wurden erste Probleme sichtbar. Mittlerweile weiß ich das ich Karpfenläuse alle
Fische befallen haben. Die Kois und der Stör kamen damit gut klar, aber die Forellen wurden massiv geschwächt. Heute habe ich "Desinsekt" eingesetzt. Die Läuse waren nach 6 Stunden komplett tot. Meine Kois und der Stör sind jetzt ohne Befall.


----------



## mitch (10. Sep. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich "Desinsekt" eingesetzt


Restbestände    das Zeug gibt's doch gar nimmer


----------

